# New gun purchase



## levi61 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello I am in the market a for a gun, i lve in NJ and its a mess trying to get the permits. i did did start and got finger printed. Im a in wait mode bit i was looking at getting a used glock 23 with with nights sights. I looked at this one based on getting advise from a retired cop and the look and feel of the gun. also I know it will stio someone in home defense situation.

Is that a good gun for a beginer?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

bump.

Oops...Just found this post buried in the "how did you find this forum" thread.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Opinions will vary, but mine is that a semi-auto pistol is not a good firearm for a beginner, unless you intend to obtain some real training from a competent instructor. Glocks have the "safe action" triggers, but I have one and I know it can be fired with a great deal less pressure than is required for a revolver. 

If you intend to get into shooting sports and such, and get training, the Glock could be fine. But if you are not going to get involved in training, and are seeking a self defense weapon, consider a revolver in .357/38 Special. You cannot go wrong with that. You should still get some instruction, but you can probably find an NRA guy at a range who can make you safe and give you shooting pointers. Good Luck!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I think a compact Glock model 23 would be a great gun but may I suggest the model 19, which is the same size but chambered in 9mm rather than .40S&W like the 23.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*For a starter Glock*

What Ptarmigan said. Cheaper to shoot and easier to master for a beginner. Can you rent and shoot anywhere, you will see immediately what the intent of the recommendation was. With experience, training, and practice the .40 S&W is an excellent choice, we are issued Glock 22's by the S. O. As I work with a plainclothes unit as a reserve, I can choose optional weapons. I carry a Beretta 96. I own a 92FS that I shoot a lot more due to ammo cost when I have to pay for it.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea the .40 is more stout for a beginner
go for the 9mm to get started
and yes the glock 19 is a GREAT pistol


----------



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

You cant beat a glock for reliability. My only consern would be the lack of a saftey for a newbie owner. The used polymer Sigs can be had for the same price as a glock (if not a bit cheaper) but have a decocker on them and are just as good quality wise. I also agree that the 40cal is a bit much for someone who is going to need alot of pratice to get used to and comfortable with there first gun. Ammo is alot cheaper for the range and a quality protection round is very affective in 9mm. The Sigs are also very easy to assemble and disassemble for cleaning. The only advantage (imo) that the glock has is its availability of accesories for there guns which is second to none. Good luck and enjoy what ever you choose to purchase.


----------

